# Brown, stringy, and growing out of my driftwood?



## magic_cichlid (Jun 30, 2003)

Anybody know what this is? Scraping with a fingernail and with a toothbrush doesn't do anything. If I grab it, it'll stretch before breaking where my fingers are. Any help would be appreciated!

http://i454.photobucket.com/albums/qq26 ... 1235947245


----------



## Morpheus (Nov 12, 2008)

Stupid question, could it be the roots of the plant you have tied to the driftwood?


----------



## magic_cichlid (Jun 30, 2003)

No, this started to grow before I put java moss on top of it in hopes of snuffing it out. Good question though.


----------



## mp21IL (Jul 15, 2008)

wow..that is very strange

is it just in that one area?

does it have a very musty smell?

the color reminds me of blue-green algae(cyanobacteria sp?)
im having a problem with cyanobacteria myself and it took that color..



> If I grab it, it'll stretch before breaking where my fingers are.


my first guess was hair and BG algae combined but it wouldn't have that consistecny.

IMO i would just pull that DW and give it a massive brushing..

sorry i cant help more GL


----------



## css virginia (Jan 29, 2007)

I don't recall ever viewing something like that on driftwood before. :?


----------



## klumsyninja (Aug 14, 2008)

I posted the pic on theplantedtank.net in their algae section. They're pretty good over there at identifying algae and treatments for it.

Here's the link: http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/algae/83349-brown-stringy-algae-id-needed.html

Hopefully they can ID it. I've never seen anything like it before.


----------



## magic_cichlid (Jun 30, 2003)

Great, thank you. If anyone else has an idea I'm still interested!


----------



## magic_cichlid (Jun 30, 2003)

Update: Nobody knows what it is. I'm thinking about adding a ton of java to that specific spot and see if it dies or not.


----------



## trackhazard (Mar 21, 2007)

Nemalion sp.

Called "wolwier" in dutch. A stringy red algae.

Charlie


----------



## magic_cichlid (Jun 30, 2003)

Holy cow, you rock! Here's a picture I found on it.

http://bp2.blogger.com/_PzS7uu5wEGw/SEA ... 4-fred.jpg

Now, time to do some research to make sure it's okay being there. Thanks a ton!


----------

